# Компьютерные технологии > Антивирусы > Антивирус Norton >  ESET Smart Security 4.2.40.10 Final Business Edition + ключи [Русская версия]

## Palach100

Описание: Программа ESET Smart Security 4 является первым представителем нового, полностью интегрированного подхода к компьютерной безопасности. Благодаря применению новейшей версии ядра сканирования ThreatSense® программа демонстрирует скорость и точность сканирования, свойственную антивирусам ESET NOD32, в сочетании с высоким уровнем технологий персонального брандмауэра и модуля защиты от нежелательной почты. Таким образом, продукт представляет собой развитую систему предупреждения атак и защиты компьютера от вредоносного кода. Система ESET Smart Security не похожа на неуклюжий клубок разнородных продуктов в одном пакете, что обычно предлагается другими поставщиками ПО. Система является результатом долгих усилий по разработке максимальной защиты с минимальным влиянием на производительность системы. Современные технологии с применением методов искусственного интеллекта способны превентивно противодействовать распространению компьютерных вирусов, шпионского ПО, троянских программ, червей, рекламногоПО, руткитов и других атак из Интернета без дополнительной нагрузки на систему и перерывов в работе компьютера.

Наиболее важными нововведениями, реализованными разработчиками четвертого поколения антивирусных решений семейства ESET NOD32, являются:
- Расширенное сканирование архивов – позволяет «продвинутым» пользователям настроить параметры сканирования архивных файлов (RAR, ZIP и др.), в том числе, глубину сканирования, максимальное время процедуры и максимальный размер файла.
- Управление съемными носителями – позволяет пользователю блокировать доступ к съемным носителям (USB-и CD - приводам), контролировать работу соответствующих устройств. Так, если доступ к устройству открыт, система автоматически просканирует опасные файлы (например, AUTORUN.INF) на наличие угроз.
- Отслеживание обновлений безопасности Windows — ESET NOD32 своевременно подает сигналы пользователю или администратору в случае появления критических обновлений для операционной системы.
- ESET SysInspector – утилита, являющаяся неотъемлемой частью Антивируса ESET NOD32 и ESET NOD32 Smart Security. Этот мощный диагностический инструмент позволяет быстро обнаружить скрытые в системе руткиты без необходимости запуска полного сканирования. С его помощью контролируются изменения в операционной системе, регистрационных данных приложений, настройках браузеров. Записи журналов работы ESET SysInspector могут, по желанию пользователя, передаваться специалистам служб технической поддержки и антивирусной лаборатории ESET для анализа и оказания своевременной помощи.
- ESET SysRescue – утилита, которая позволяет осуществить восстановление системы в случае повреждения. Пользователь может создать собственный диск «аварийного восстановления», загрузить компьютер с этого диска, провести сканирование системы и удалить вредоносные программы.

Разработчики нового поколения Антивируса ESET NOD32 и ESET NOD32 Smart Security внесли также несколько улучшений, создавших серьезную технологическую базу для дальнейшего развития продукта в направлении лучшего обнаружения и обезвреживания угроз:
- Совместимость и управляемость – новые решения легко встраиваются в многоуровневые структуры систем безопасности и совместимы с программным обеспечением большинства производителей. Поддержка Cisco NAC, расширенная отчетность, контроль внешних носителей и улучшенные политики авторизации существенно упрощают управление антивирусными решениями.
- Идентификация ПК – новое поколение продуктов ESET NOD32 способно идентифицировать тип компьютера (десктоп, ноутбук). Антивирусное решение автоматически регулирует нагрузку на ПК пользователя, что позволяет, например, более бережно использовать ресурсы батареи ноутбука при отключенном питании.
- Улучшенная самозащита – существенно повысился уровень самозащиты программы. Несанкционированные действия со стороны неавторизованных пользователей и подозрительных программ, направленные на отключения антивируса, изменение данных в реестре и прочие операции отслеживаются и блокируются системой самозащиты автоматически.
- Удобный интерфейс – графический интерфейс программ стал еще проще и понятнее. Кроме того, теперь антивирусные системы не выдают предупреждения в случае, если приложение работает в полноэкранном режиме (просмотр презентаций, видеофайлов и пр.). Новая опция – неграфический интерфейс – обеспечивает комфортную работу с антивирусными решениями для пользователей с пониженным уровнем зрения. При этом могут использоваться экранные лупы, программы для чтения информации с монитора и иные поддерживающие технологии.

«Продукты нового поколения ESET NOD32, благодаря усовершенствованной технологии расширенной эвристики, демонстрируют первоклассные возможности детектирования угроз и предотвращения заражения вредоносным ПО. При этом нет необходимости жертвовать системными ресурсами компьютера, - говорит Антон Заяц, президент ESET. – Более 70 миллионов домашних и корпоративных пользователей доверяют проактивной защите ESET, которая обеспечивает надежную информационную безопасность их компьютера. Традиционным преимуществом наших продуктов остается максимальная защита при минимальной нагрузке на систему».
Оригинальное название: ESET Smart Security
Разработчик: ESET
Весрия: 4.2.40.10
Тип издания: Trial
Язык: русский
Размер файла: 41,3 Mb
Скачать с LetitBit.net
http://letitbit.net/download/90153.9...ition.rar.html

----------


## Alexsiym

Версия нужна, пожалуйста обновите ссылки !

----------


## Alexsiym

Версии нужны, но переходим по ссылкам ни как не скачать нельзя а версии нужны эти, они безупречные просто !

----------

